# First grooming



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I just dropped Bella off at the groomers for the first time. The groomer was highly recommended by a lady I saw at PetCo whose Maltese was amazingly groomed so of course I asked who she took him to and that's where my baby is today. I feel so bad for her. She hates getting a bath and when I brush her hair she cries a lot. I feel like I took her to get tortured. I did leave her food and her favorite toy. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, yes definantely post pictures!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She should be fine. Keep us posted on how it goes. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Sep 28 2004, 08:14 AM
> *I just dropped Bella off at the groomers for the first time.  The groomer was highly recommended by a lady I saw at PetCo whose Maltese was amazingly groomed so of course I asked who she took him to and that's where my baby is today.  I feel so bad for her.  She hates getting a bath and when I brush her hair she cries a lot.  I feel like I took her to get tortured.  I did leave her food and her favorite toy.  I'll post pictures tomorrow.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10170*


[/QUOTE]
Hi mylittlebella, i hope she gets back looking gorgeous. If you are satisfied with the result, would you be so kind and let me know who`s the groomer. I`ve been looking for a good one in Miami but haven`t had any luck.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I cant wait to see the pics. Who cried more you or her?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I picked Bella up yesterday and they did such an amazing job. Bella's hair was so matted that I thought they would have to cut it off but they took every single matt off. I couldn't believe how cute she looks. I'm waiting for my dad to send me the pictures he took of her last night so I can post them. I'm super happy with this groomer.

MMO, their name is European Pet Grooming and their address is 1800 SW 27th avenue. They charged me $35 because her hair was so bad but it was very much worth it. Their phone # is 305-643-0112. You can tell them that I (Silvia) referred you and mention Bella's name. Let me know if you do decide to take her.

adorableaccentsdogbows.com, I probably cried more than she did


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

Can't wait to see the pictures! Silvia, you got off easy, comparatively speaking. I take 'Rocco to a groomer in my neighborhood in NYC and pay between $60 and $70 for a full grooming. $50 if I only want him bathed, blown out, and toenails trimmed. Needless to say, he doesn't usually go in for just the bath, blowout -- just too expensive and I can do it myself. I'm curious to know if anyone else here lives in Manhattan and has a groomer that they're really happy with that charges less than $70 for "the works"?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

mylittlebella: you did get a good deal! I paid 35 for Lexi's haircut but that was the base price. If she had been matted they would have added to it. And that was at PetSmart. I looked into a different grooming place and there prices for a Maltese started at $40. I don't think that was even a full cut.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Sep 29 2004, 08:01 AM
> *I picked Bella up yesterday and they did such an amazing job.  Bella's hair was so matted that I thought they would have to cut it off but they took every single matt off.  I couldn't believe how cute she looks.  I'm waiting for my dad to send me the pictures he took of her last night so I can post them.  I'm super happy with this groomer.
> 
> MMO, their name is European Pet Grooming and their address is 1800 SW 27th avenue.  They charged me $35 because her hair was so bad but it was very much worth it.  Their phone # is 305-643-0112.  You can tell them that I (Silvia) referred you and mention Bella's name.  Let me know if you do decide to take her.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
THANK YOU!!! 
My baby`s coming home next monday (God it`s been sooo long, between the hurricanes and breeder`s busy life). I´ll take him as soon as he gets here and i´ll let you know how everything went. 
Thanks again for the information, i´m glad you`re happy with the outcome. Please post pictures of Bella


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow...I did get a good deal. They gave her a bath, a trim and took all the matts out. Her face really needed to be trimmed. Her hair was all over her eyes and she wouldn't let me cut them ... it was a mess. They shaved the hairs around her eyes and she looks awesome.

I found out the the owner of the grooming place is a Maltese breeder so he knows how to groom them very well. He did Bella himself. I'll post her pics this afternoon!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Sep 29 2004, 09:39 AM
> *Wow...I did get a good deal.  They gave her a bath, a trim and took all the matts out.  Her face really needed to be trimmed.  Her hair was all over her eyes and she wouldn't let me cut them ... it was a mess.  They shaved the hairs around her eyes and she looks awesome.
> 
> I found out the the owner of the grooming place is a Maltese breeder so he knows how to groom them very well.  He did Bella himself.  I'll post her pics this afternoon!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10235*


[/QUOTE]


Glad it went well...
i am jealous...i may take a trip to florida just for the grooming...


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

well im calling the place where you took bella.. "cause lulu needs a hari cut and its actually about 10 minutes from my house in Brickell! THANK YOU!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Sep 29 2004, 01:51 PM
> *well im calling the place where you took bella.. "cause lulu needs a hari cut and its actually about 10 minutes from my house in Brickell! THANK YOU!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10290*


[/QUOTE]


I work on Brickell and I'm moving in about 2 weeks a 1-1/2 miles from there. Maybe our babies can meet one day!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm glad Bella had such a great experience at the groomers!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella+Sep 29 2004, 01:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I work on Brickell and I'm moving in about 2 weeks a 1-1/2 miles from there. Maybe our babies can meet one day!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10308
[/B][/QUOTE]

Of course.. LUlu needs someone to play with .. Spike doesnt really know how...







plus they are about the same age!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley+Sep 30 2004, 09:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Of course.. LUlu needs someone to play with .. Spike doesnt really know how...







plus they are about the same age!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10418
[/B][/QUOTE]


How fun!!! We'll get together after I'm all moved in. I'll let you know!!!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

Awesome Place... did a wonderful job I CAN SEE HER EYES!!!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm so glad you liked it. I'm still waiting for my dad to send me the pictures he took of Bella. He's been so busy that he hasn't had time to download them from his camera.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

im still working on school projects so i havent had time to actually conect my cam to my pc.... that takes 2 seconds!!! but i swear i will i have tonz of pics!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I finally got the pictures. Here's Bella after her first grooming!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Oct 6 2004, 08:23 AM
> *I finally got the pictures.  Here's Bella after her first grooming!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
She looks fantastic! I haven`t got my baby yet but i will go to that groomer as soon as i have him. Congratulations for such a pretty girl!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very Cute!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

She looks adorable! I love the way her little tongue is kinda sticking out, that is too cute.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

awwww she looks soooo cute!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww she is adorable, they did do a great job on her!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Awww, Bella looks bellisima


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

very cute!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

She looks adorable. They did a really nice job on her.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

That is too cute!

~Elegant


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

Bella is just beautiful! How big is she? She looks alot like my Lacey except Lacey's nose is just a little shorter but body wise and shape of head she could be my Lacey. Just curious because Lacey is almost 8 months old and Bella looks to be an adult? Lacey still has a little bit of puppy look to her but I am starting to see some adult doggy look to her.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella is only 4 months old. In the picture she looks huge but she's only 3.5lbs. She does look a bit like Lacey!


----------

